# Propane bottle hack



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a fitting that screws into my gas bottles, all I do is wait till the gas bottle is empty and fill them with gas at the pump, my 6kg bottle from empty takes 12ltrs of gas leaving a 20% fill margin and my 13kg bottle takes 26ltrs from empty leaving a 20% fill margin, they cost me at the weekend to fill both at the pump £27 compared to just short of £50 for exchange bottles...nice wee hack or what ? How do you fill yours ?


----------



## Teutone (Oct 6, 2014)

oh dear, here we go again.......


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 6, 2014)

Teutone said:


> oh dear, here we go again.......



Agreed. Gaslow/Gasit rules OK?
John


----------



## Teutone (Oct 6, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Agreed. Gaslow/Gasit rules OK?
> John



didn't mean to comment on is it safe or not. Was more thinking about the 8 page long discussion which is going to start.
PS I have a gas-it......


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 6, 2014)

This topic has been done to death on various forums.  Yes it works but you have to no what you are doing.  Early instructions were to fill it to the brim then go to a field and vent off surplus . Afraid I will stick with bottle that switches off automatically when 80% full rather than trust human error and as your savings show cost very quickly recovered


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 6, 2014)

Teutone said:


> didn't mean to comment on is it safe or not. Was more thinking about the 8 page long discussion which is going to start.
> PS I have a gas-it......



Agreed: here we go again...
John
PS. Mine's a Gaslow...with an outside filler I fitted myself!


----------



## Teutone (Oct 6, 2014)

runnach said:


> My hack is, run a hole saw just large enough to take fuel nozzle through top side wall of of tank, once filled, minus 20% margin, of course, then weld shut hole.............works out very cheap!! :lol-061:



Would you recommend MIG welding or TIG? Just wondering.


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 6, 2014)

Teutone said:


> Would you recommend MIG welding or TIG? Just wondering.



I used Poundland super glue, save all this hassel with H&S needing fire extinguisher, breathing apparatus etc. Problems getting fingers free though.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 6, 2014)

Teutone said:


> Would you recommend MIG welding or TIG? Just wondering.



Neither, GAS stick weld it, that's what the extra 20% is for:idea-007: More savings alround


----------



## runnach (Oct 6, 2014)

mig,tig jig,and jog along, everyone must know a bit of gorilla tape just does the job fine ..!!!! only use then of a welding torch is to waft over covered hole as a leak detector 

channa


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 6, 2014)

Duck, they are at it again.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 6, 2014)

seems many have so much money to waste . 

i think many of the so called refillables are dangerous . seen many that 80%shut off doesnt workf . poor fractured fittings . know one person that as had his changed twice through failure . but then you save a shilling buying them at their daft price . why not use local bottles . much safer . spanish , french . moroccan . dont need to pay uk prices then . much more sense.


----------



## maxi77 (Oct 6, 2014)

vwalan said:


> seems many have so much money to waste .
> 
> i think many of the so called refillables are dangerous . seen many that 80%shut off doesnt workf . poor fractured fittings . know one person that as had his changed twice through failure . but then you save a shilling buying them at their daft price . why not use local bottles . much safer . spanish , french . moroccan . dont need to pay uk prices then . much more sense.



I must admit that my installation has paid for itself in less than 18 months but we were living in a van with no electric water or space heating but even in Portugal where we winter autogas is half the price of supermarket bottles. Will be less effective this winter though as the latest van has combined gas and electric heating. I however do know how much gas my bottles should hold and keep an eye on how much has gone in. Many we know in Portugal use refillables, both proper and lash up.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 6, 2014)

i winter away and have for years . spain and morocco bottles are cheaper than auto gas . 
have filled bottles in portugal but never exchanged them . have to use a lot of gas to get the money back in that time . i only use a bottle a month in winter . here i find having an lpg tank makes it cheaper than auto gas . only 5%vat. but have to have an account .mind dont have a tank on the trailer . used to but its in the shed . prefer local bottles .


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 6, 2014)

vwalan said:


> i winter away and have for years . spain and morocco bottles are cheaper than auto gas .
> have filled bottles in portugal but never exchanged them . have to use a lot of gas to get the money back in that time . i only use a bottle a month in winter . here i find having an lpg tank makes it cheaper than auto gas . only 5%vat. but have to have an account .mind dont have a tank on the trailer . used to but its in the shed . prefer local bottles .



Hiya alan i am hoping to go to portugal this winter and i have a repsol bottle for spain are the bottles different in portugal


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 6, 2014)

Slightly off topic. Is it possible to buy Aliminium 11.5 kgs or 13.0 kgs propane gas bottles, if Yes, how much would it cost?? Thanks.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 6, 2014)

usually you can change them . as you get closer to spain its best to look for one that is a spanish bottle . bit like camping gas in morocco . always leave with a nice looking bottle with recent camping gas logos . if you have a horrible looking rusty bottle found in a hedge change it there . 
repsol are quite good . i have a cepsa as they were letting you have them deposit free when the stainless bottles first came out . but if i go to portugal with a full spanish and some in another bottle its enough . i can fill a cepsa no probs if need be .


----------



## P90RKS (Oct 7, 2014)

Can never find the adaptors to refill bottles


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 7, 2014)

I went gas-it so I don't have to keep lugging the bottles in / out as much as the cost. Having said that my current van has the bottles in front of each other rather than side by side as the last van, it's a stupid idea  and I didn't think it through till after I'd bought the van, but gas-it solved that completely.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 7, 2014)

phillybarbour said:


> I went gas-it so I don't have to keep lugging the bottles in / out as much as the cost. Having said that my current van has the bottles in front of each other rather than side by side as the last van, it's a stupid idea  and I didn't think it through till after I'd bought the van, but gas-it solved that completely.



My Swift was the same, had to remove the front bottle to get to the rear one. Unstrap, disconnect valve etc. it makes one wonder who they have on their design teams !


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 7, 2014)

David & Ann said:


> Slightly off topic. Is it possible to buy Aliminium 11.5 kgs or 13.0 kgs propane gas bottles, if Yes, how much would it cost?? Thanks.



I had my gas system installed by Autogas leisure 2000 at Thirsk in North Yorksshire. They do 11kg ali bottles. Not cheap, £154.00 + vat.


----------



## Teutone (Oct 7, 2014)

David & Ann said:


> Slightly off topic. Is it possible to buy Aliminium 11.5 kgs or 13.0 kgs propane gas bottles, if Yes, how much would it cost?? Thanks.



google is your friend alugas lightweight refillable cylinders

[url]http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/refillable-bottles-20-c.asp
[/URL]


----------



## lebesset (Oct 7, 2014)

shortcircuit said:


> This topic has been done to death on various forums.  Yes it works but you have to no what you are doing.  Early instructions were to fill it to the brim then go to a field and vent off surplus . Afraid I will stick with bottle that switches off automatically when 80% full rather than trust human error and as your savings show cost very quickly recovered



been running lpg containers with cut off devices for 30 years 

but after 3 failures allowing overfilling I no longer trust them ......run the container empty and put in the correct measured amount is my method ...mind you , you have to know your 2 times table


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 7, 2014)

Before I waste a lifetime trying to remember my 2 times tables, (got the tune OK but am stuck on the words) enlighten me why should I learn them. :bow::bow:

Gaslow 2 x 7kG fitted.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 7, 2014)

lebesset said:


> been running lpg containers with cut off devices for 30 years
> 
> but after 3 failures allowing overfilling I no longer trust them ......run the container empty and put in the correct measured amount is my method ...*mind you , you **have to know your 2 times table*






That rules out the majority of people on here then ......  :lol-049:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 7, 2014)

phillybarbour said:


> I went gas-it so I don't have to keep lugging the bottles in / out as much as the cost. Having said that my current van has the bottles in front of each other rather than side by side as the last van, it's a stupid idea  and I didn't think it through till after I'd bought the van, but gas-it solved that completely.





Mines the same, stupid as you say but mine was built up in Consett, Co Durham so that probably explains it  :hammer:

I`m with Gas-It as well although i now have 2 new Calor Lites to use up courtesy of Mr Calor  :banana:


----------



## mikejay (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe this guy was using a non refillable bottle.
Eccles Morrison's petrol station fire: Driver catches fire while filling up gas cylinder at petrol station - Manchester Evening News

Mike


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 7, 2014)

I spoke recently to a bloke that was bragging about getting nearly 16 litres into his 6 Kg calor bottle.

He saw my Gas-It system and asked how much it had cost and then said i could have done it much cheaper.

He had used a £40 adapter bought off Ebay from Finland i think he said.

He said he knew nothing about the 80% fill and that it was probably a ploy by the companies that sell re-fillable systems to make you buy them.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 7, 2014)

Fill them from empty leaving 20% easy.
Ps didn't know there was quite as many smartarses on here lol


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 7, 2014)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Fill them from empty leaving 20% easy.
> Ps didn't know there was quite as many smartarses on here lol





When did your van fall over ?


----------



## Firefox (Oct 7, 2014)

I use £30 adapter from Ebay and fill my 6kg bottles with 12 litres or less of Autogas and check weight with scales. I fill for £9 not £25 exchange.

No I don't vent off into a field. No I don't try to put 16 litres in. No I don't need to pay £100's for a Gasit system.  No I don't need an 80% cut off valve as I am capable of reading the pump gauge.


----------



## P90RKS (Oct 7, 2014)

Firefox said:


> I use £30 adapter from Ebay and fill my 6kg bottles with 12 litres or less of Autogas and check weight with scales. I fill for £9 not £25 exchange..



Have you a link please


----------



## P90RKS (Oct 7, 2014)

Firefox said:


> I use £30 adapter from Ebay and fill my 6kg bottles with 12 litres or less of Autogas and check weight with scales. I fill for £9 not £25 exchange.
> 
> No I don't vent off into a field. No I don't try to put 16 litres in. No I don't need to pay £100's for a Gasit system.  No I don't need an 80% cut off valve as I am capable of reading the pump gauge.



Have you a link please ?


----------



## vwalan (Oct 7, 2014)

i just changed a 19kg bottle at flo gas for 27 quid . carrying big bottles is the way. far cheaper than small bottles .


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 7, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> When did your van fall over ?



Didn't get you there, lol don't know how that happened and don't know how to put it right ha ha


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 7, 2014)

Firefox said:


> I use £30 adapter from Ebay and fill my 6kg bottles with 12 litres or less of Autogas and check weight with scales. I fill for £9 not £25 exchange.
> 
> No I don't vent off into a field. No I don't try to put 16 litres in. No I don't need to pay £100's for a Gasit system.  No I don't need an 80% cut off valve as I am capable of reading the pump gauge.



Nice


----------



## Greytop (Oct 7, 2014)

*Pay your money and take your chance*



Jimhunterj4 said:


> I have a fitting that screws into my gas bottles, all I do is wait till the gas bottle is empty and fill them with gas at the pump, my 6kg bottle from empty takes 12ltrs of gas leaving a 20% fill margin and my 13kg bottle takes 26ltrs from empty leaving a 20% fill margin, they cost me at the weekend to fill both at the pump £27 compared to just short of £50 for exchange bottles...nice wee hack or what ? How do you fill yours ?



I understand your reasoning, although the saving is not so much if you use a 13kg propane gas bottle which I get replaced for £27-25p. 
However I hope you do not expect your insurance company to pay out if you had a fire or maybe even a fire as a result of an accident as Calor has issued a warning, claiming this practice is in fact illegal. You are also against their terms and conditions in using the cylinder.
As I say I am sure that their reasoning is more to do with their vested interest, but they do say the practice is illegal.
At the very least I do not think you should broadcast to the general public what you do regarding your propane cylinders as I am sure that Calor gas have a search engine to pick up such forum posts.

Below is a copy of a general letter they issued.

*Hello, 

 Calor Gas Ltd has recently issued a safety warning regarding members of the public filling our portable LPG cylinders at self-service autogas refuelling sites. This practice is not only unlawful but also highly dangerous as there is a strong probability for leaks to occur and cylinders to be overfilled. Calor strictly prohibits the filling of our cylinders in this manner. 

 The filling of LPG cylinders is potentially an extremely hazardous activity, and safe filling requires appropriate expertise and training of operators, use of certified equipment, safe working procedures and a safe environment. Automotive LPG filling stations incorporate safety measures to ensure the safe refuelling of vehicles however they do not include all of the necessary elements for filling LPG cylinders. Furthermore commercial LPG is supplied in two forms - propane and butane - filling a cylinder with the wrong type of LPG can lead to serious appliance malfunction and can cause safety devices to fail. 

 Members of the public who refill LPG cylinders using autogas refuelling equipment not only present a serious risk to both their own safety and the safety of others, but are also contravening UK Health and Safety Regulations, Weights and Measures and Consumer Safety legislation. These Regulations impose significant duties on the site operator to ensure the safety of both their employees and members of the public. In the event of an accident as a result of this type of activity, the site operator could be liable to prosecution. 

 Furthermore, Calor has taken successful court action against individuals for unauthorised filling and will continue to do so.

 The full release can be viewed at http://www.calor.co.uk/about-calor/p...e/unlawful-fil...

 I hope that this clarifies the situation, and makes very clear that under NO circumstances should Calor cylinders ever be filled at autogas self service stations. *


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well I gues I'm an outlaw then, better stop my criminal behaviour


----------



## Greytop (Oct 7, 2014)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Well I gues I'm an outlaw then, better stop my criminal behaviour



Well you are certainly lacking in common sense and intelligence to admit a criminal offence on a public forum, which anyone can read.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 7, 2014)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Didn't get you there, lol don't know how that happened and don't know how to put it right ha ha




I`m not sure either .... LOL

Try deleting it, going back to the original, rotating it through 90 degrees and setting it again as your avatar :hammer:


----------



## vwalan (Oct 7, 2014)

is it criminal .is it ilegal . unlawful maybe as its breaking a contract . but thats civil not criminal. 
criminal could be charging alot for refillable bottles . after all most gas bottles are refillable calor dont throw them away.


----------



## Greytop (Oct 7, 2014)

vwalan said:


> is it criminal .is it ilegal . unlawful maybe as its breaking a contract . but thats civil not criminal.
> criminal could be charging alot for refillable bottles . after all most gas bottles are refillable calor dont throw them away.



Well I guess that is semantics but whatever it is, it does not make much sense to announce in public these matters. It may be an idle threat, but Calor do say *"Furthermore, Calor has taken successful court action against individuals for unauthorised filling and will continue to do so.*

Why take the chance anyway?


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 7, 2014)

Greytop;462851[/B said:
			
		

> Why take the chance anyway?



Greed?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 7, 2014)

Greytop said:


> Well you are certainly lacking in common sense and intelligence to admit a criminal offence on a public forum, which anyone can read.



" Lacking in common sence and intelligence " I didn't know it was that much of a big deal but thanks for your Google searched answer as I'm sure you do with other people's posts. Sorry we all can't be as perfect as you with your matter of fact long winded O.T.T replys, thanks for the advice and the insult Mr perfect lol.


----------



## Deleted member 27306 (Oct 7, 2014)

runnach said:


> My hack is, run a hole saw just large enough to take fuel nozzle through top side wall of of tank, once filled, minus 20% margin, of course, then weld shut hole.............works out very cheap!! :lol-061:


in space no one can hear you scream


----------



## P90RKS (Oct 7, 2014)

Calor are crooks charging silly deposits on the bottles but won't refund your bottle deposit. And then people wonder why you find gas bottles dumped here there and everywhere.

Would still like a link for the adaptor


----------



## hextal (Oct 7, 2014)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Fill them from empty leaving 20% easy.



I suspect that, as with most H&S devices/policies, this was brought into being due to enough people having demonstrated an inability to master just such an easy concept.


----------



## P90RKS (Oct 7, 2014)

Are Calor not the crooks charging non returnable deposits on the bottles which in turn is part of the reason you see them dumped here there and everywhere.

Would still like the link please


----------



## maxi77 (Oct 7, 2014)

Greytop said:


> Well I guess that is semantics but whatever it is, it does not make much sense to announce in public these matters. It may be an idle threat, but Calor do say *"Furthermore, Calor has taken successful court action against individuals for unauthorised filling and will continue to do so.*
> 
> Why take the chance anyway?



I suspect that Calor only really goes after those who refill their cylinders give them a coat of paint and then sell them on as their own perhaps pocketing a nice deposit too. 

All in all most H&S rules come about because there are always those who ignore common sense. They have predictable unfortunate incidents and there is then the call to prevent it ever happening again. As a result something that was reasonable to do with care becomes a complete no no
l


----------



## Barnacle (Oct 7, 2014)

Good to see you are still about my friend. 
I fill my 6kg bottles from a 47kg bottle and save a fortune. It is knowing how to do it safely and that is a problem for other people who think they know how to do it.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 8, 2014)

Re Ebay link, just Google "ebay gas bottle adapter" ...  there are loads

Eg LPG- ADAPTOR- Bayonet, with VALVE INSIDE for refill Motorhome Gas Bottles in UK | eBay


----------



## Teutone (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't think it's a problem to refill a bottle as long as you know what you are doing and have the right tools at hand. Unfortunately you can't turn up with a set of scales at the petrol station.

The problem is IMO that a lot of people didn't do their homework when refilling bottles or just underestimate what's involved and spoiled it for everyone. And of course Calor etc don't want you to re-fill bottles for just one reason. Lost revenue.


----------



## runnach (Oct 8, 2014)

The majority of people here I would say are competent to re fill bottles, and Teutone you are right re lost revenue for calor.

I am part of a facebook group more for business whos core audience is caravanners with a sprinkling of motorhome owners.

I wouldnt trust half of them fitting a regulator, their technical know how is way off the meter and for this reason I am weary condoning filling your own bottles.

It only takes a couple of people to get it wrong and the consequences or potential we know ...more regulation etc ...that affects my work to declare a vested interest.

I recently questioned someone here doing a self build, pretty obvious they hadn't got a clue. For me therin lies the dilemma because few people here are reluctant to help but we have to accept that as keen as people are sometimes we bite off more than we can chew and gas electric aren't forgiving by nature if you get it wrong.

I have never really been an advocator of meets, just not my thing however there were a couple here were folk worked on each others vans ...that to be fair I think is a great idea and hopefully the momentum and enthusiasm doesnt diminish.

There are a few people here ,electrical etc that I would trust their advice implicitly but they are sadly not the norm. And for those wondering, yes I question my own competence sometimes on subjects I dont fully understand.

Channa


----------



## vwalan (Oct 8, 2014)

Teutone said:


> I don't think it's a problem to refill a bottle as long as you know what you are doing and have the right tools at hand. Unfortunately you can't turn up with a set of scales at the petrol station.
> 
> The problem is IMO that a lot of people didn't do their homework when refilling bottles or just underestimate what's involved and spoiled it for everyone. And of course Calor etc don't want you to re-fill bottles for just one reason. Lost revenue.



if the bottle is weighed before you went to garage . then had the tare weight of empty bottle took off that weight . you would know if any gas is in the bottle . then work out the full bottles capacity. two litres one kilo. its not difficult . the kgs like 6kg or 13kg etc are already allowing the vapour space . 
you dont need to take scales to the garage . 
mind in german catalogues they sell spring balance scales just for weighing bottles . this can very often be done in situ in the gas locker . 
its a shame that gas lockers arent able to take bigger bottles as the price differance between small and the larger bottles isnt much . there does seem to be a rip off on small bottles .


----------



## Firefox (Oct 8, 2014)

A lot of the cost of exchange is probably in fixed costs: safety checks, transport, calor profit, dealer profit etc  


So the 3.9 kg and 6 kg cylinders attract a lot of commission relative to the amount of gas.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 8, 2014)

but its sad when just for a couple of quid extra you can swap a 19kg bottle instead of a 6kg . 
in spain a few years ago a 907 camping gas was exactly the same as swapping a repsol 12kg bottle . it was 11euro at the time . 
mind filling at the pumps would have cost about 15 euro as i recall.


----------



## runnach (Oct 8, 2014)

vwalan said:


> if the bottle is weighed before you went to garage . then had the tare weight of empty bottle took off that weight . you would know if any gas is in the bottle . then work out the full bottles capacity. two litres one kilo. its not difficult . the kgs like 6kg or 13kg etc are already allowing the vapour space .
> you dont need to take scales to the garage .
> mind in german catalogues they sell spring balance scales just for weighing bottles . this can very often be done in situ in the gas locker .
> its a shame that gas lockers arent able to take bigger bottles as the price differance between small and the larger bottles isnt much . there does seem to be a rip off on small bottles .


 you are right, it would also account for any heavy ends present which happens. Sadly the concept seems beyond many and therein lies the problem.

Channa


----------



## hextal (Oct 8, 2014)

channa said:


> The majority of people here I would say are competent to re fill bottles, and Teutone you are right re lost revenue for calor.
> 
> I am part of a facebook group more for business whos core audience is caravanners with a sprinkling of motorhome owners.
> 
> ...



After working for short term with a local building control team, believe me there are an abundance of cretins knocking around who think they are perfectly capable of most things (that statement is not aimed at anyone here by the way).

One local builder decided that the trusses in the loft of a client's house were evidently serving no purpose, so decided to cut them all out in order to convert the loft into a habitable room.  He'd got half way through when he was ordererd to stop and for the house to be cleared.  His argument was that his mum's house didn't have any trusses.  Though he did eventually concede that his mum's house had very large purlins etc.

Another builder constructed a 2 storey extension off patio slabs and was then shocked that it had started moving away from the house by circa an inch in the first few days.

One chap decided to install concertina doors along the full length of the external wall so knocked the whole ground floor section out (without propping).  He then started to install the doors with no form of lintel, assuming that the doors provided the support (they did not).  

Those were just a few highlights from my first week.


----------



## jake (Oct 8, 2014)

Man there must be some numptys on this forum is that why we have a nanny state?:scared:


----------



## spigot (Oct 10, 2014)

Firefox said:


> Re Ebay link, just Google "ebay gas bottle adapter" ...  there are loads
> 
> Eg LPG- ADAPTOR- Bayonet, with VALVE INSIDE for refill Motorhome Gas Bottles in UK | eBay


zzle

The only problem with this fitting from Finland is that it unscrews in two places & with the heavy nozzle on the UK pumps, you have to be careful of unscrewing when disconnecting or connecting due to the LH & RH threads on this adaptor.

It's much easier in most of Europe where the pump nozzles are simply 'Push on & secure'.


----------



## maingate (Oct 10, 2014)

spigot said:


> zzle
> 
> The only problem with this fitting from Finland is that it unscrews in two places & with the heavy nozzle on the UK pumps, you have to *be careful of unscrewing *when disconnecting or connecting due to the LH & RH threads on this adaptor.
> 
> It's much easier in most of Europe where the pump nozzles are simply 'Push on & secure'.



I fitted a standard Propane adaptor to my Alugas bottle so that I could change over from a normal bottle to the Alugas easier (instead of needing 2 regulators). I have a similar problem and now carry 2 spanners to overcome this.


----------



## Teutone (Oct 10, 2014)

maingate said:


> I fitted a standard Propane adaptor to my Alugas bottle so that I could change over from a normal bottle to the Alugas easier (instead of needing 2 regulators). I have a similar problem and now carry 2 spanners to overcome this.



Same here. Rubbish design IMHO, the O-Ring doesn't allow to tighten it up solid.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't need to tighten the thing into oblivion, just a nip does the trick, I've not had a problem since I learned that


----------



## runnach (Oct 10, 2014)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Don't need to tighten the thing into oblivion, just a nip does the trick, I've not had a problem since I learned that


 lp side hand tight should be sufficient taking mbar not bar 
channa


----------



## Teutone (Oct 10, 2014)

channa said:


> lp side hand tight should be sufficient taking mbar not bar
> channa



It's on the high pressure side coming out of the bottle. Sure you don't need to tighten it like a lunatic but the trouble starts when you need to remove the regulator which seals with formfit of the brass cone.
Even slightly tightened, it takes a lot more force to undo than the O-Ring adapter. So everytime you try to remove the regulator, the adapter comes off instead or is unsealed. So always need two spanners.

Hope I could explain this somehow understandable


----------



## iveco4x4 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think the whole point of this is what level of risk and who is taking it

If you want to fill smaller bottles from big bottles in your own garden or in a field etc then go knock yourself out

But by doing it at a fuel station you are risking involving 

1. Other customers
2. Other fuel types (Fuel stations are highly regulated for a reason, or do you smoke while doing this as well)
3. The staff of the fuel station, if it allows these practices it will be closed down, staff lose their jobs, an area loses an amenity
4. The owners and staff may in fact face prosection under H&S legislation
5. You will see all non road fuel refillables become illegal to remove any doubt.

And you've saved a couple of quid , well whoopie do, well done you.

Calor are quite protective of their bottles and rightly so, they provide a service and what do people do with the gas bottles, chop them up for woodburners or BBQ's , try and get scrap metal value for them etc, and who pays for all of this, the legit customer.

The reason their isn't a massive difference in cost between big and small is that all bottles require the same handling , testing, transportation costs, the gas is a small part of the cost (i have a friend who ran a bottled gas company - bought out by calor) so he knows his stuff about this

Rich


----------



## maxi77 (Oct 10, 2014)

iveco4x4 said:


> I think the whole point of this is what level of risk and who is taking it
> 
> If you want to fill smaller bottles from big bottles in your own garden or in a field etc then go knock yourself out
> 
> ...



I must admit that I do not refill calor bottles in the UK I do in countries where I am allowed to.

As for Calor and their business practices, no other company in Europe seems to adopt their monopolistic business practices. I find their treatment of their customers disgusting in general. I am lucky my two calors were deposit free, one from a helpful retailer and the other from a council tip. You should be able to take any real calor bottle back and get a refund but you try it.

I suspect if calor treated their customers better fewer would try and get round their money grabbing practices
.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 10, 2014)

could have old gas board bottles . they havent been around for years . 
they used the big 35mm clip on adaptor . glo gas . 
in many countries they fill your bottle for you . 
take a trip to india . its a good experiance . 
or go to turkey they smoke while filling your bottle . its sort of funny . but serious . 
but in uk just use 19 kg flo gas bottles . only a few quid difference . but alot cheaper than calor .


----------



## sparrks (Oct 11, 2014)

hextal said:


> After working for short term with a local building control team, believe me there are an abundance of cretins knocking around who think they are perfectly capable of most things (that statement is not aimed at anyone here by the way).
> 
> One local builder decided that the trusses in the loft of a client's house were evidently serving no purpose, so decided to cut them all out in order to convert the loft into a habitable room.  He'd got half way through when he was ordererd to stop and for the house to be cleared.  His argument was that his mum's house didn't have any trusses.  Though he did eventually concede that his mum's house had very large purlins etc.
> 
> ...



I've seen some like that. There's a fair few wanna be Sparks as well - they can wire things up and get them working but totally oblivious to the dangers.


----------



## run rig (Oct 11, 2014)

I have gas low very safe and legal :raofl:


----------



## iveco4x4 (Oct 11, 2014)

maxi77 said:


> I must admit that I do not refill calor bottles in the UK I do in countries where I am allowed to.
> 
> As for Calor and their business practices, no other company in Europe seems to adopt their monopolistic business practices. I find their treatment of their customers disgusting in general. I am lucky my two calors were deposit free, one from a helpful retailer and the other from a council tip. You should be able to take any real calor bottle back and get a refund but you try it.
> 
> ...



Ah so you got 2 freebies butif you took them back to calor you should be paid for them, sounds like a way of encouraging calor bottle theft

If you don't like calor then use an alternative, we have alot of flogas dealers around here cos their head office is Leicester

They do have a phone app to help you locate dealers

Rich


----------



## Norm De Plume (Oct 11, 2014)

I asked about the refund and I was told that they would only give me my money back within something like 2 years and only if I presented the paperwork, which was a bit pointless for me since I had 2 15kg cylinders and they wouldn't give me any money back against the gas that was in either of them.

However, they would be happy to change they type of cylinder, so the next time one of my 15kg butane bottles runs out, I'm replacing it with a propane bottle and buying a proper blowtorch


----------



## maxi77 (Oct 11, 2014)

iveco4x4 said:


> Ah so you got 2 freebies butif you took them back to calor you should be paid for them, sounds like a way of encouraging calor bottle theft
> 
> If you don't like calor then use an alternative, we have alot of flogas dealers around here cos their head office is Leicester
> 
> ...



Sorry England as a whole is not that local for me. I am not that interested in refunds for my bottles as they cost me nothing but surely the bottle is worth money to calor, or do they getthem for free by going round the recycling sites, and that is their main reason for making refunds dificult.

I mainly use autogas anyway half the price of the cheapest bottle.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 11, 2014)

maxi77 said:


> Sorry England as a whole is not that local for me. I am not that interested in refunds for my bottles as they cost me nothing but surely the bottle is worth money to calor, or do they getthem for free by going round the recycling sites, and that is their main reason for making refunds dificult.
> 
> I mainly use autogas anyway half the price of the cheapest bottle.



Now have refillables but when i returned my calorite bottles for a refund found it dead easy as i had kept the paperwork.

Keep receipts and paperwork for everything associated with the motorhome as i find when selling things on it helps if you have receipts, manuals etc.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 11, 2014)

maxi77 said:


> Sorry England as a whole is not that local for me. I am not that interested in refunds for my bottles as they cost me nothing but surely the bottle is worth money to calor, or do they getthem for free by going round the recycling sites, and that is their main reason for making refunds dificult.
> 
> I mainly use autogas anyway half the price of the cheapest bottle.



theres hardly any difference in price if you can get 19kg bottles in the camper . but dont use calor . 
i changed a bottle the other day 2quid difference . plus i would have to drive 10mls to the auto gas station.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 11, 2014)

That's £2 more for diesel ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vwalan (Oct 11, 2014)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> That's £2 more for diesel ^^^^^^^^^



yes but drive 10mls each way is more than 2quid . 
i dont buy much diesel in uk . have big tanks so bring mine in from spain .ha ha .


----------



## spigot (Oct 11, 2014)

run rig said:


> I have gas low *very safe and legal * :raofl:




I have a 6kg gaslow bottle in my gas locker.

Earlier this year, strong smell of gas, as I was in Poole, took van to Marquis where the guy spray tested all the joints & unions. Eventually found the gas leaking out of the safety valve on the bottle.

The 80% cut-off mechanism hadn't worked & the bottle had overfilled, shows how *safe* they are.

It was lucky that I was in Poole, the guy at Marquis dropped what he was doing & attended to my problem, got in touch with Gaslow who sent a brand new bottle the next day & paid Marquis for their time.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 11, 2014)

spigot said:


> I have a 6kg gaslow bottle in my gas locker.
> 
> Earlier this year, strong smell of gas, as I was in Poole, took van to Marquis where the guy spray tested all the joints & unions. Eventually found the gas leaking out of the safety valve on the bottle.
> 
> ...



Good you got sorted mate, touch wood I've not had any problem with me cheap option but if I did I would just go to the local recycling centre and pick up a new one lol


----------



## Teutone (Oct 11, 2014)

runnach said:


> One piece of kit that I have and, would say is vital for any of us, regardless of what and, how you fill your gas tanks is, good leak detector spray. Any online welding supplier will stock this product.



Well some soapy water and a spray bottle will do the trick nicely


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 11, 2014)

Lit match usually does the trick lol....NOOOO please don't try that, according to certain people on this forum there are plenty out there who would lol:tongue:


----------

